# BFP at 17dpo?



## danielle1984

Is this a bfp? Should I be excited?
After TTC for a year and lost in January, I don't know what to think. I never got a bfp on a pregnancy test before.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 55


----------



## WantsALittle1

I definitely see a cross on that horizontal line. That most likely is a BFP, but the blue-dye tests are notorious for evap lines :/ Can you retest with a FRER to be doubly sure?


----------



## WantsALittle1

BTW, I'm assuming AF is three days late? Or are your cycles irregular?


----------



## danielle1984

everyone seems to be saying that : (
I will get one tomorrow.


----------



## mamatomany

Def a BFP! Congrats!


----------



## WantsALittle1

danielle1984 said:


> everyone seems to be saying that : (
> I will get one tomorrow.

How quickly did the vertical line show up? If it showed up immediately, it's most likely NOT an evap line... If it took a while to show up, then there's a chance (slim) that it could be. 

I have done blue-dye tests before and honestly a BFN was a BFN. There wasn't even a hint of a second line. But so many people have told me stories of getting what they thought was a BFP only to find out that it was an evap... That's the only reason I was being cautious in saying yes/no to the BFP. My personal feeling is that it's a BFP, and that you should be super excited, but I'd feel so bad if it were an evap :(


----------



## danielle1984

It show up right away! I didn't even have to wait three minutes


----------



## danielle1984

WantsALittle1 said:


> BTW, I'm assuming AF is three days late? Or are your cycles irregular?

No I'm very regular but showed up on Sunday which was 1 day earlier and last night the bleeding stop. I started having cramps last night on same side I ovulated on and today I'm only spotting when I wipe. I don't even wear a pad. I assume on sunday i was out because of bleeding.


----------



## WantsALittle1

danielle1984 said:


> It show up right away! I didn't even have to wait three minutes

Showing up right away sounds like a :bfp: to me... That's what my blue dye test did after my multiple super-faint FRER BFP's. The fact that you bled from Sunday to today is a little odd, though. It could have been implantation bleeding, but implantation bleeding is usually light. How heavy was the bleeding? 

Sounds like you definitely need to schedule a Drs appointment...


----------



## danielle1984

WantsALittle1 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> It show up right away! I didn't even have to wait three minutes
> 
> Showing up right away sounds like a :bfp: to me... That's what my blue dye test did after my multiple super-faint FRER BFP's. CONGRATS!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope it really is. I went for blood test today so I should get results tomorrow.


----------



## mamatomany

Congrats, hun. I'd put a call in with the doc to be checked for ectopic if bleeding comes back :hugs:


----------



## WantsALittle1

danielle1984 said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> It show up right away! I didn't even have to wait three minutes
> 
> Showing up right away sounds like a :bfp: to me... That's what my blue dye test did after my multiple super-faint FRER BFP's. CONGRATS!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I hope it really is. I went for blood test today so I should get results tomorrow.Click to expand...

I agree with the last poster about being wary of an ectopic--I actually edited my original post once I saw that you'd bled for 3 days because that sounded a bit concerning to me. Then again, what do I know?! I think the three-day bleeding definitely needs to be discussed with a Dr just to be safe...

xoxo


----------



## danielle1984

WantsALittle1 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> It show up right away! I didn't even have to wait three minutes
> 
> Showing up right away sounds like a :bfp: to me... That's what my blue dye test did after my multiple super-faint FRER BFP's. CONGRATS!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I hope it really is. I went for blood test today so I should get results tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the last poster about being wary of an ectopic--I actually edited my original post once I saw that you'd bled for 3 days because that sounded a bit concerning to me. Then again, what do I know?! I think the three-day bleeding definitely needs to be discussed with a Dr just to be safe...
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

I had an ectopic in January. AF showed up for five days then five days later heavy bleeding came. :cry:. if it's positive the OB/GYN said she would sent me for ultrasound right away. At least it's not from the same tube. I'll keep hoping that everything will be fine.


----------



## RomaTomato

It looks like a :bfp: to me but like the other girls mentioned the bleeding needs to be addressed.

Are you a Saskie? That looks like Riders jersey you're sporting :) I am from the Skatch, I would know.


----------



## WantsALittle1

danielle1984 said:


> I had an ectopic in January. AF showed up for five days then five days later heavy bleeding came. :cry:. if it's positive the OB/GYN said she would sent me for ultrasound right away. At least it's not from the same tube. I'll keep hoping that everything will be fine.

You will be in my thoughts! Please do give us an update, and I am hoping that you get great news from the Doc and then more great news from the ultrasound... I am *so* sorry to hear about your loss in Jan.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## danielle1984

RomaTomato said:


> It looks like a :bfp: to me but like the other girls mentioned the bleeding needs to be addressed.
> 
> Are you a Saskie? That looks like Riders jersey you're sporting :) I am from the Skatch, I would know.

Yes! It's a Rider jersey. We moved in Saskatchewan last year. 



WantsALittle1 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I had an ectopic in January. AF showed up for five days then five days later heavy bleeding came. :cry:. if it's positive the OB/GYN said she would sent me for ultrasound right away. At least it's not from the same tube. I'll keep hoping that everything will be fine.
> 
> You will be in my thoughts! Please do give us an update, and I am hoping that you get great news from the Doc and then more great news from the ultrasound... I am *so* sorry to hear about your loss in Jan.Click to expand...

No more spotting. It completely stop, which is a good sign.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## alchemy

Fingers crossed!


----------



## danielle1984

Blood test shows negative. Oh well


----------



## danielle1984

Ok someone told me home pregnancy test are more accurate than blood test. She said to retest with another brand. Any advice?


----------



## lch28

retest with a first response. i don't see how you can get a evap that showed up right away. did i read you were spotting after you took the test? to be honest blood tests can read any level of hcg


----------



## Moorebetter

*please keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## WantsALittle1

danielle1984 said:


> Blood test shows negative. Oh well

Did you tell them about the bleeding for three days? If so what did the Doctor say about it? Any ectopic risk? xoxo


----------



## danielle1984

WantsALittle1 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Blood test shows negative. Oh well
> 
> Did you tell them about the bleeding for three days? If so what did the Doctor say about it? Any ectopic risk? xoxoClick to expand...

No I just spoke to the assistant. I started bleeding again today, but very light. I guess it's just my AF continuing and taking breaks.

On another thread, a lad scientist said the blood test is more accurate then the home pregnancy test.


----------



## WantsALittle1

danielle1984 said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Blood test shows negative. Oh well
> 
> Did you tell them about the bleeding for three days? If so what did the Doctor say about it? Any ectopic risk? xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> No I just spoke to the assistant. I started bleeding again today, but very light. I guess it's just my AF continuing and taking breaks.
> 
> On another thread, a lad scientist said the blood test is more accurate then the home pregnancy test.Click to expand...

You didn't ask my opinion hon but just out of concern... I would talk to the doctor about the on and off bleeding. It sounds similar to your ectopic where you bled, then stopped, then bled again a few days later.


----------



## danielle1984

I did another test with FRER and it's negative. 

WantsALittle: I'll go tomorrow to a clinic.

Quick question: Are pregnancy test strips pretty accurate? I went on Makeababy.ca and order a combo pack with ovulation and pregnancy tests strips.


----------



## RomaTomato

The internet cheapies that I have are basically garbage, so faint that you have to retest with another, more expensive brand. I got them from early-pregnancy-tests.com . I supposed they're ok if you're a POASA, the negatives are obvious enough, but the positives leave you wondering, it seems!


----------



## WantsALittle1

danielle1984 said:


> I did another test with FRER and it's negative.
> 
> WantsALittle: I'll go tomorrow to a clinic.
> 
> Quick question: Are pregnancy test strips pretty accurate? I went on Makeababy.ca and order a combo pack with ovulation and pregnancy tests strips.

Glad that you're talking to the Doc and hope all is well. Please do give us an update when you can xoxo


----------



## lch28

the blood tests are more accurate hun. =[ 
they detect how much hcg is in your system and if it is over 25 mIu you are pregnant. you can't get a false positive with blood tests. also you can get a + blood test just 5 days after conception


----------



## strdstkittenx

FX'ed for you!


----------

